
One in six cellphones in Britain contaminated with fecal matter - georgecmu
http://yourlife.usatoday.com/health/story/2011-10-14/1-in-6-cellphones-have-traces-of-fecal-E-coli/50774456/1
======
suivix
I think people get more sick from touching door knobs than tiny bits of fecal
matter.

